# Feeding the dog table scraps - Funny, but true



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

When we got our first GSD Axel, I told DH before we got him, NO TABLE SCRAPS, I think it was the second day after we got him, DH was eating something with whipped cream, a bite for him, a little bite for puppy, ugh.
if I give the dogs something I make them wait until AFTER I'm done, then they get a tiny taste. DH eats in the living room with two cats & two dogs crowding him because he throws them each a little something. I'll have to get a pic of that.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQCwHluBqFc&NR=1


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

that was a really cute video and so true They do not need table food More people should view that video.....


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

My dogs get all sorts of treats when I'm eating. Doesn't bother me at all if they crowd me or beg - if I don't feel like sharing, I tell them "not this time" and they wander off. But sharing food is a good time to get in some quick training, too, so I'll have them spinning and backing up and laying down and barking and waving paws at me during dinner time!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

That was a funny video...and so true!

Personally, I don't like my dogs begging or crowding me or anyone else in my home while we're eating. They don't really need any table scraps anyways. 

I've been in other people's homes (lol) with their cute little chubbo dogs putting their head on my lap and whining and begging for food...to me it's kinda impolite from the owner to let that happen...but that's just me. I suppose if you don't mind that crowding/begging then slip 'em something...but please don't let them get fat!! Keep 'em healthy and fit!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I like to have my dogs around when we eat. They lay near or down the table or next to the couch if I have a quick snack. I do share something with them once in a while and if I'm done I say 'that's it, nothing's left' and waive my hand, and they wander off. They are lean and don't gain weight from a piece of vegetable I give them.

I talked with the vet about it and he said that it's actually good for dogs to get some human food, it helps them to maintain production of different enzymes especially if they are on the same kibble for a long time. My new vet is a holistic vet and he's very good and up to date on everything.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I regularly share "table" food with my dogs. I don't allow them to crowd, beg or drool on me though. I demand atleast 1foot of "my space" and they are really good at keeping it up.
Healthy "table food" is prob. the best & most nutritious food a kibble fed dog could eat.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great video. My pup was laying on the floor beside me looking up at the laptop like he wanted to eat it with the sounds of the dog on the video. No table scrapes here yet for the pup or the cat. The cat will not eat it even if you tried because I have in the past. She likes to come smell the food and look over at what your eating but that's about it. The pup has yet to pay any attention to any other food than his.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

The video link doesn't work for me.says its not available due to copyright issues. I don't feed table food cause I don't eat healthy food, but I do feed home baked doggie treats!


----------

